# camp site at jerez race circuit



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all does anybody know a camp site near jerez race circuit as i am in spain at the moment and would like to see the moto gp testing in march


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.acampadagranpremiojerez.com/acampada/
You can camp at the Venue if a little crowded.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

It's a couple of years since we've been, but (as locovan states) many (inc us) free camped at the circuit car park. On race/practice day's, the Stewards just park people up around you. 

No one asked us for a parking fee. Ear defenders needed though 8O 

Barry


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Drove past the site yesterday. The general 'free camping' car park is now closed and fenced off when there are no sessions on at the circuit.

B


----------

